# Review- Masakage Yuki 240 Gyuto



## mkriggen

When asked, I've always been willing to give my opinion on the knives and stones I've owned, but I've always avoided writing an actual review. My reason for this is simple, I just don't believe that my level experience and expertise qualifies me to do so. I decided that I'd make an exception in this case because I've just been so impressed by this knife.

Masakage Yuki 240 Gyuto




Specs:

OAL- 450mm
Handle to tip- 260mm
Heel to tip- 242mm
Height at heel- 52mm
Spine thickness- Starts out kinda thick at the handle, but quickly tapers down to less than 2mm.
Weight- 183.5g
Balance point- 41mm forward of the heel
Steel- Stainless clad white#2
Claimed Hardness- 61/63
Handle- Oval Ho wood with red pakka wood ferrule.

Fit and Finish:
For a sub-$200 240 gyuto, f&f is excellent through out.

The handle is a very simple oval, but the shaping is consistent, the body to ferrule joint is smooth all around, and most important of all (to me at least), it is mounted straight on the blade. The only other non-custom wa-gyutos I have ever received that had the handle mounted straight were my Gesshine Kagekiyo and a DT ITK.




While not rounded and polished, the edges of both the spine and choil are smooth and comfortable in a pinch grip. The wide bevels are visually consistent and slightly hollow ground, though I know from experience with this line that when the time comes to do some serious thinning the shinogi line will start to wander around. This is just a cosmetic issue, and in my opinion, perfectly acceptable for this type of finish and price point.





The only issue I have is with the heel itself. I think the curved profile of the choil adds to the comfort when using a pinch grip, but it results in a heel that is the sharpest, pointiest, man hating, knuckle stabbingest sonofabitch ever ground out on the friendly end of a knife blade. Helps keep you focused though, so I guess it ain't all bad.



Performance:

Just to be clear, this knife is straight out of the box. I haven't modified it in any way, and it has never touched the stones. I have stroped it a few times on newspaper and occasionally waved it lightly along a ceramic rod, but that's it. So how does it perform? Does it send onions screaming for their mothers when you just point it at them, like my Kagekiyo? No, of course not. But what it does do is chop through thick assed carrots with less (less meaning zero) wedging then my Takeda k-tip, slices potatoes with less sticking then my DT ITK, and generally just destroys any root veggie you want to put under it. In fact, not counting some customs that I haven't actually put in rotation yet (HHH, JMJ, Cris Anderson), this knife not only cuts better than any other gyuto I own except for the Gesshin Kagekiyo, I cuts better than any gyuto I have previously owned. And lets face it, the Kagekiyo kinda demands that you treat it nice, while this thing is a definite workhorse. I've never worried to much about balance, but it feels very natural in hand. It kinda reminds me of a good bicycle seat, you just really don't notice it.

Edge retention and sharpening:
White steel has a reputation of taking an incredible edge, and not holding it very long. Based on my other knives from this series, I will attest to the steel being easy to sharpen and taking a great edge. Based on not ever having had to sharpen this knife in the five months I've been using it, I'm thinking the edge retention is pretty good too. What's equally impressive is that they achieved this level of retention without sacrificing durability. Despite it being my go to knife for hard root veggies and being routinely steeled (with care and tenderness on a smooth ceramic rod, but steeled none the less), I've had no problems with chipping. 





My only complaint, and it's really just the nature of the beast, is that the SS cladding is a ***** to thin. It's just soft and gummy and takes forever. Don't even try it with a medium grit stone, just go right for the 400 (or even better, the pink brick). Really shouldn't call that a complaint, it's more of a *****. Pretty much all soft SS cladding is like that.

Summery:

This knife is a true workhorse. There's nothing fancy about it, but what's there is put together with pride and attention to detail. The white #2 is easy to sharpen and takes as good an edge as you can give it. It has better edge retention than anything I've owned except for one knife in ZDP-189, and does it without chipping. And it does it all for under $200. I can't imagine a better cutter at this price point, but I know there are a lot of lesser ones for twice the money. It just ROCKS:viking:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## KitchenCommander

Great review. I really enjoy using my Yuki 170 Bunka as well. It cuts very well and is a joy to use. My Bunka is a little thicker at the spine than the Gyuto I think. And the bevels on the Gyuto are a little wider. I might have to take a pic or two of the spine. I do have a choil shot if anyone is interested. Anyway, the Yuki line is a great value, and Masakage brand seems to know what they are doing. Also the pear finish is very nice and aesthetically pleasing to my eye. My next step up is looking at the Masakagi Koishi line, but the Yuki is no slouch, and much more affordable.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Just curious if you looked at the Masakage Shimo line at all? Its soft iron clad and supposed to be a phenomenal performer as well, know a few people that prefer it over the Yuki and Koishi aka the Shimo is their favorite line.

The soft iron might make the thinning much better


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I enjoyed using the Yuki I had, but the tip on mine wasn't the thinnest. How is yours, Mikey?


----------



## mark76

Great review, Mikey! The knife I tried, however, was a bit thick behind the edge. The Koishi, then, is crazy thin. Just as the Shimo, by the way.


----------



## mkriggen

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I enjoyed using the Yuki I had, but the tip on mine wasn't the thinnest. How is yours, Mikey?



I would say it's probably the same, It's not the knife I'd grab if I was looking to do some tip work (that's what the Kagekiyo is for).

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## mkriggen

> My Bunka is a little thicker at the spine than the Gyuto I think.



I have a 135mm ko-bunka and a 75mm paring from this line also, and I found both of them to be a little thick behind the edge OOB. This wasn't a problem because of the type of uses these knives are put to. I was expecting the same thing from the gyuto but was very plesently suprised with it's OOB performance. I'm looking forward to its performance after I do finally get around to thinning it.



> Just curious if you looked at the Masakage Shimo line at all?



I haven't tried the other Masakage lines. I originally chose this line for the ko-bunka and paring knife because of the SS cladding, and of course the price. I've never regretted that purchase and they're still two of my most used knives. The 240 on the other hand was a little more spur of the moment. It came up on BST at a good price at the right time, so I jumped on it.


----------



## SolidSnake03

The Koishi i used (240mm gyuto) was one of the thinnest behind the edge knives ive ever gotten to own, use or hold. Was astoundingly thin and cut exceptionally well, i found the ku to be an issue due to the grippy/sticky/roughness of it but the actual cutting was other-worldy. The knife weight+thiness+stiffness was wonderful.

Plan to pick up some shimo stuff soon to actually own instead of just borrow.

The stainless cladding would be nice given how crazy reactive the shimo stuff is even for home use (least it was in my short time of use)


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Nice review Mikey, although I'm slightly surprised to not see one of your handles on it .

Similarly, I put off "reviews" as I don't feel qualified (as a home user) to write them, but am trying to break that habit.


----------



## spoiledbroth

Wow thanks for the review mikey. I am really considering one of these as the carbon gyuto in my rotation... For any canucks they're available for just as good a price at knifewear in CAD... really attractive given exchange rates.


----------



## daveb

mkriggen said:


> When asked, I've always been willing to give my opinion on the knives and stones I've owned, but I've always avoided writing an actual review. My reason for this is simple, I just don't believe that my level experience and expertise qualifies me to do so.... Be well,
> Mikey



I'm the same way but I've never let it be a constraint...:groucho:


----------



## Godslayer

Awesome review i as many know love the takefu village knives i think i own 5, one being a pure tu kurosaki i think they are super under rated they cost a small amount more than m'y fujimoto and offer noticlibly better performance. Even the mizu is very nice. The shimo line as mentioned is probably thé most ambitious knife i own very very thin béhind thé edge(takamura migaki) territory but due to thé reactive cladding i réservé it for home use and mainly for slicing proteins for presentation. If hé ever does one with stainless clad damascus over thé white steel ill be all over it.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Agree 100% Godslayer about the stainless clad over white steel shimo. If the shimo line was stainless clad but ground exactly as it is now and as thin as it is, i would probably own 5x of them by now!

Back to the yuki though,did you do anything to ease or smooth the rear edge you mentioned being very sharp? I assume you meant the bottom of the choil area?


----------



## MadDurrr

Thanks for the review. A great read, quite informative, and with great photos. You should do more!:biggrin: The frosty finish on this blade is so damn sexy. Definitely is having the lust effect on me at the moment.


----------



## MadDurrr

Btw, there are quite a number of choil shots on the web of Masakage gyutos and there seems to be some variance in the grind. I've seen super duper thin to noticeably chubbier grinds on the Yuki. Same for the Koishi. Curious to know if the grinds could have possibly adjusted over time or if this minor variance is normal. Any idea?


----------



## mkriggen

SolidSnake03 said:


> Back to the yuki though,did you do anything to ease or smooth the rear edge you mentioned being very sharp? I assume you meant the bottom of the choil area?



I did not, I just try to keep my fingers out of its way.


----------



## mkriggen

MadDurrr said:


> Btw, there are quite a number of choil shots on the web of Masakage gyutos and there seems to be some variance in the grind. I've seen super duper thin to noticeably chubbier grinds on the Yuki. Same for the Koishi. Curious to know if the grinds could have possibly adjusted over time or if this minor variance is normal. Any idea?



No data


----------



## sharptools

Have you owned one of the Sakai white in the same price range (Yusuke/Ginga/Konosuke)?

If you have, do you know how the white compares to those? (I know it isn't quite the same. this is ss clad vs monosteel but it seems all of these are very thin behind the edge).


----------



## mkriggen

sharptools said:


> Have you owned one of the Sakai white in the same price range (Yusuke/Ginga/Konosuke)?
> 
> If you have, do you know how the white compares to those? (I know it isn't quite the same. this is ss clad vs monosteel but it seems all of these are very thin behind the edge).



I have not, but the ones you list are very different types of knives from the Yuki. The Yusuke/Ginga/Konosuke's are all mono steel lasers vs. the Yuki which is more of a wide beveled workhorse. The mono steel lasers are also known for having pretty bad stickage, the lack of which is one of the things I find impressive about the Yuki. As to edge retention on the w#2 lasers...again, no data. Hope that answers your question. If not, just mix the words up a little and ask again.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## sharptools

> The white #2 is easy to sharpen and takes as good an edge as you can give it. It has better edge retention than anything I've owned except for one knife in ZDP-189, and does it without chipping. And it does it all for under $200



Yes, I am definitely aware they are different in terms of the knives themselves. I was primarily interested in what you said in the quote and was wondering if you had experience with the white #2 in those knives as the same steel can be really different in different knives.

Thanks!


----------



## Tall Dark and Swarfy

The white #2 in the Yuki series *seems* to hold its edge much longer than that of the Yusuke. But the edge of the Yusuke is so damn thin that it still cuts well even when degraded. So there you have it. A non-scientific opinion caveated with conjecture.


----------



## sharptools

That makes sense, since cutting is mostly about geometry and in addition, the point about better food release on the yuki because of the same reason.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Nice looking knife Mikey. I like the heel too. It is always a good idea to keep your fingers away from sharp edges


----------

